# Magnaflow R32 Exhaust installed on my 3.2q



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

More info and pics to come. It's a work in progress. 

Installed by the boys at Achtuning. They did not believe me, but I did the research to make sure all hanger points were the same and yes...IT FITS!

Findings: 

1) I ordered the Magnaflow 'Race' version and it's simply too loud. I will order the 'street version' per FreeGolf's experience w/ his R32.
2) The A3 is a tad longer from axle to rear bumper valance (no surprise here). I will likely get some longer tips. I am researching going w/ some Porsche style tips in black or black B7 RS4 Oval tips.
3) The rear valance is still a work-in-progress. I am commissioning a local custom body shop to make it all look nice and OEM so it won't stay lookin' ghetto for long. I did the cutting work myself so far but am a little asymmetrical. It'll be fiber-glassed/smoothed if needed.

Now, the pics!

REAR LOWER VALANCE REMOVED (A TOTAL PIA!) W/ EXHAUST INSTALLED:









REAR VALANCE RETRIMMED TO ACCOMMODATE NEW CENTRAL TIPS - 


















HAD TO TRIM HEAR SHIELD A BIT:









LESS GHETTO W/ REAR VALANCE RE-INSTALLED. I HAD THE REAR SECTION OF THE EXHAUST SYSTEM COATED IN BLACK CERAMIC TO LOOK STEALTHY AND CONTROL HEAT:




































Thanks to FreeGolf for offering up his experience on Magnaflow. He has set up a conventional OEM fitment A3 setup w/ Magnaflow on this forum:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4819361-Magnaflow-Exhaust-Systems...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: i like it a lot! just gotta get that hole filled from the stock exhaust and it will look gorgeous!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

definitely a nice custom look, and once it is filled it would look oem... nice job seeing this project through... 

i was thinking also another option may be to cut the oem mk5 r32 rear valence and then cut out the a3 rear valence and fill it?

here's a pic of the r32 rear valence (sometimes i miss this car) :









here is an example of a guy who took an b7 rs4 rear valence and fused it with b5 rs4 bumper:


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> definitely a nice custom look, and once it is filled it would look oem... nice job seeing this project through...
> 
> i was thinking also another option may be to cut the oem mk5 r32 rear valence and then cut out the a3 rear valence and fill it?


Yes...this is part of my plan but I'm deciding if I want to go w/ or squarish ovoid tips from a Porsche Cayman or RS4 Oval tips. Right now, I'm trying to determine if the cost of the tips is worth it vs going w/ your suggested blend option. I've already sourced an R32 lower rear valance and it's easy for the shop to blend them. I guess it comes down if I am wanting a totally individual look or a true R32 look.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

ah, gotcha... makes sense... sounds like you know what you're doing, cant wait to see the finished project... i saw a couple of A3s with dual exhaust but none like this...


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice set up


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Good work :thumbup:


----------



## Thornballz (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice look. Thank god you sent that Sport back. I had on one on my R32...sooooo loud I ended up trading the car for the A3.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, it is damn loud. street sounds perfect. imo.


----------



## Thornballz (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the Neuspeed on my 3.2 A3 and am much happier with it. Although I did hear from many people the other Magnaflow option was much better....I thought it was the "touring"?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

correct the 'touring' (street / resonanted) version is much more conservative.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

TroySico said:


> They did not believe me...


I did too believe you!! 

Lookin' good, Troy! :thumbup:


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

spotted A3 3.2 with center exhaust :thumbup:


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

For the love of GOD...can we get a sound clip! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I did too believe you!!
> 
> Lookin' good, Troy! :thumbup:


Ha! I knew you did...not sure some of the techs did. 

BTW: The "street" version w/ the add'l resonator will be here by the end of the month. I'll then call ya to set an appt to get her all wrapped up.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

thea3kid said:


> spotted A3 3.2 with center exhaust :thumbup:


Looks like an OEM R32 MkV set up. I was tempted since a few are avail on eBay for around $300, but there would not be a HP/TQ gain or weight savings (OEM is damn heavy comp to aftermarket).

Thanks for sharing! :beer:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

except if you go with milltek, which is heavier than oem exhaust.


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

hi came across this ages ago 

but im looking at getting a golf r32 miltek exhuast on my a3 3.2 sportback, 

is there any other members on here that have done this conversion also any more pics or any videos of this??


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

so i take it this was a one off ?

has anybody else done this?

and got any videos ?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I'll post vids and pics tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discostu49 (Aug 18, 2012)

TroySico said:


> I'll post vids and pics tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok cool pics would be great


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Troy's car looks great in person and sounds [email protected]!


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Troy, I'm going this route soon with a Borla R32 exhaust. I may change up the tips for something a bit different. Did you end up extending the tips to go flush with the valance? Any other surprises to watch out for?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Was hanging out with JRUTTER today and we took a spin in his car so I could get a sense for the improvements he made to it with the Shrick cams and magnaflow exahaust. Definitely pulls a lot better than my stock 3.2 and this video doesn't do justice to how well it sounds on the inside.

pardon the crappy hand held iphone video.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

please post up video of drag race ceese vs jrutter.
k. thnx.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> please post up video of drag race ceese vs jrutter.
> k. thnx.



No race - I`d have gotten smoked.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> No race - I`d have gotten smoked.


thats kinda the point of the video.... 

not so much you getting smoked, but to see how much faster those cams and stuff are!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nowhere to "compare speed side-by-side" on a public road on Saturday afternoon near my house...

It was fun to drive a mostly stock 3.2 again though.


-JR


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> thats kinda the point of the video....
> 
> not so much you getting smoked, but to see how much faster those cams and stuff are!


It was fun being in JR's and my car right after the other on a good road. His deffinitely has a much funner driving experience and as soon as he stops hammering on it settles back down to something that would be respectable to drive through residential streets. 

I was thoroughly impressed.


----------



## gixerson (Aug 8, 2012)

Any Dyno figures of before and after with the cams?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I did not have time to do dynos when they were installed. The only before / after that I have seen did not show much gain, but the motor also blew up within a month, so it may have been another issue that was keeping the power low. My butt dyno is happy with the setup though.


-JR


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> I did not have time to do dynos when they were installed. The only before / after that I have seen did not show much gain, but *the motor also blew up within a month*, so it may have been another issue that was keeping the power low. My butt dyno is happy with the setup though.
> 
> 
> -JR


You have 24 hours


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

traffic light.
+
person on street w/cell phone cam.....


DRAG RACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Darby76x said:


> Troy, I'm going this route soon with a Borla R32 exhaust. I may change up the tips for something a bit different. Did you end up extending the tips to go flush with the valance? Any other surprises to watch out for?


 I ended up hacking off the Magnaflow tips because they were about 3" short of being flush - I wanted to be out 1"+ like the MkV R32 OEM system. I ended up with 3.5" double wall stainless tips (generic resonated ones). 4" tips like the Borla or Neuspeed will almost sit against the painted exhaust cutout...not good for tracking.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

discostu49 said:


> ok cool pics would be great


 Good pics are here:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=5826853

For good sound bites, check my YouTube page: YouTube.com/troysicotte . VG2 vid has camera mounted on the rear a few mins in.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

TroySico said:


> I ended up hacking off the Magnaflow tips because they were about 3" short of being flush - I wanted to be out 1"+ like the MkV R32 OEM system. I ended up with 3.5" double wall stainless tips (generic resonated ones). 4" tips like the Borla or Neuspeed will almost sit against the painted exhaust cutout...not good for tracking.


 Good to know, thanks. Those pics are helpful. I really like all the mods you did to your A3, including this exhaust and custom valence. Hope you find a buyer that appreciates them too.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Video links of final product:*

http://youtu.be/amQHPlGD4Hs

http://youtu.be/bE4lxfGHWkE

Tons of pics floating around too...

I miss the car!


----------

